# [Access 2007] Exclusiv öffnen?



## GXBo (17. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag!

Wie kann man eine *.accdb-Datei exclusiv öffnen mithilfe des Codes? Ich arbeite mit "using System.Data.OleDB" falls dies wichtig ist. Der Connection-String funktionert auch, aber sobald ich das programm mit der Setup installiere kann ich keine Updates/Inserts mehr ausführen weil er irgendwie nichts mehr speichert! 

Select-Anweisungen funktionieren einwandfrei - aber speichern funktioniert nicht!! Liegt es an der setup oder an der fehlenden Exclusiv-Einstellung?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet... weil ich mag das Programm einmal weitergeben können und so geht das ja nicht richtig xD ... Danke!


lg


----------

